# TAP Delay



## guidogio (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola estoy tratando de diseñar un delay para guitarra, pero es un delay donde el tiempo de delay se ingresa por un pulsador, es decir un "TAP Delay". 
Lo que necesito es algun dispositivo que al ingresarle pulsos mida el tiempo entre esos pulsos y que genere una frecuencia igual a la de los pulsos ingresados. no necesariamente tiene que ser un integrado, si tienen alguna idea de por donde encarar este problema tambien sirve.

Muchas Gracias


----------

